# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  BistraHost.com - Super-Fast SSDs me LiteSpeed & DDoS Mbrojtje.

## Harii07

*BistraHost.com
BistraHost ofron shërbime cilësore të Web Hosting dhe Domaina., Me serverë SSD të super të shpejtë duke përdorur LiteSpeed Web Server, Mbrojtje DDoS, Certifikata SSL falas , Backup dhe 24/7 Mbështetje!
Po ashtut, Cilësia e WebHosting-ut është thelbësore për të vetmin qëllim për të mbajtur praninë e një biznesi, veçanërisht kur bëhet fjalë për kompanitë që shesin produktet dhe shërbimet e tyre përmes internetit, dhe ne u ofrojmë klientëve tanë një platformë perfekte për të drejtuar bizneset e tyre.
Na vizitoni në: https://www.bistrahost.com/

Ne ofrojmë tre pako të ndryshme te WebHosting-ut !

1 - Hosted Domain
UNLIMITED - SSD Storage
UNLIMITED - Bandwidth
FREE DDoS Protection
FREE SSL Certificates
FREE Backups & Restores

Çmimi - $ 4.40 në muaj !

FREE Domain Name
5 - Hosted Domain
UNLIMITED - SSD Storage
UNLIMITED - Bandwidth
FREE DDoS Protection
FREE SSL Certificates
FREE Backups & Restores

Çmimi - $ 6.00 në muaj !

FREE Domain Name
UNLIMITED - Hosted Domain
UNLIMITED - SSD Storage
UNLIMITED - Bandwidth
FREE DDoS Protection
FREE SSL Certificates
FREE Backups & Restores

Të gjitha pakot e Web Hosting-ut, vijnë me 60% zbritje !*

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Kur nje Kompanie apo ckado qe eshte ajo per Online i mungon *Emri Firmes, Adresa, Kodi Postal dhe Shteti po ashtu dhe Kontakti numri telefonit* atehere me pak fjale, NUK JENI SERIOZ!!!

----------


## driniluka

> Kur nje Kompanie apo ckado qe eshte ajo per Online i mungon *Emri Firmes, Adresa, Kodi Postal dhe Shteti po ashtu dhe Kontakti numri telefonit* atehere me pak fjale, NUK JENI SERIOZ!!!


Mese e sakte.

----------

